# Buying Female Bettas!



## StarWalkZ (Jul 21, 2009)

Hi guys,
So I was thinking about buying females.
I don't know how much I will buy, probably 3-4.
At my LPS, they sell both VT females and HM females.
I don't now how tell them apart but I also think the employes don't either!
Help me please! Also how big of tank I should put them in.
In the future, if I have time and the money, I will probably breed one of them.
P.S. Will post pics later this day after I get them!

Fyi(not the actual fish):
Female Halfmoon:









Veiltail Female(I think):









Or is this a VT female:
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/File:Betta_splendens_female.jpg

I'm wondering because I'm really looking forward to get Halfmoon Females.
So yeah!
:-D


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

You need at least 4 females for a sorority and the tank should be 10 gallons or larger, with plenty of plants and hiding spots.


----------



## StarWalkZ (Jul 21, 2009)

Thxn I have the exact thing. >.<
I have a ten gallon.
But will be using it in the future!
So I will just get a new plain one(no light or anything) from walmart for $10.


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

you need a LOTS of plants!!!


----------

